# Lost Stolen



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This copied from Facebook from Emma Louise Dodge

Please can anyone help find George. He is my 7 year old Chocolate male lab. He went missing in Salisbury Market place in Wiltshire. He is neatured and chipped and went missing on the evening of Thursday 7th March. He was taken by a local homeless man and was last spotted in a town centre carpark last night at 1.00am with the homeless man who is tall with a beard and carries a backpack and sometimes a digaridoo which he busks with in town. George has arthiritis so time for us is of the essence so he can have his medication. PLEASE SHARE SHARE SHARE so i can bring my little boy home.
Im reachable day or night on 07825347183










site helper note - Stickied!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good news

"..... good news is George was found in Portsmouth with the homeless man who took him. Bad news is he was abused quite bad with some cuts and he is very withdrawn and scared but he is back home with his mum and dad and we are smothering him with love and care and he is getting better with every day. Thankyou for your thoughts and kind words they mean so much,
Emma and of course George xx"


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Good news, I'm glad you found him


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wonderful news. How can people be so heartless.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

great news

but was he involved in a traffic accident prior to his rescue by the homeless guy???

A few homeless round Bury with dogs, the dogs are in better shape than the guys and well loved

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

good news !

Jewel says she's pleased as well


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad that he is back home and recovering well.
Don


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to hear he's back.

We'd be devestated if ours went missing like that. 

Paul


----------

